# I had no choice



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I know that there were those of you who didn't want me to cut this box apart, but no matter how many mock ups of different tops and bottoms I tried, I just didn't like the height of it. So, to the bandsaw it went.









I figured that as much as I appreciated all of your input, in the end, it was me that had to look at the box and if I wasn't happy with it, there wasn't any point.

Either way, this is what I came up with. I'm pretty pleased with it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I liked it...and, I like them.:thumbsup:
Your lids are sweet. So's the bottoms. The chamfers are a nice touch.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i like it better, shorter. nice job


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Having them as a pair increases the joy somehow. Very nice!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

And I thought you could only scroll saw stuff. Seriously though, awesome work. I like the racing stripes too.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ken i didnt like it that tall myself but wow i love the 2 of them now


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

They look great nice work! Really cool dovetails and great contrast.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I definitely like the two better than the one. They turned out perfect.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. I will post another photo tomorrow. I took the boxes back out to the shop and after a coat of tung oil, I hit them both with the Beall buffer.  What a difference. I'm really happy with them. :yes:


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks fantastic as a pair! Great double tails and tops.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I really like the pair! Very nice job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So this is what the boxes looks like after buffing. Thanks for the kind words guys. It is much appreciated.


----------



## HS_Woodsman (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow 

I don't know if it's a camera trick or not but the one box looks like it's fingers are shaped more like a trapezoid than a square. I can't even begin to imagine how difficult that would be!

Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I like them Ken. Like I said 2 boxes are better then one.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice kenbo... One day I'll be so ambitious!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice, Ken. The outlined joints really make it stand out.

yes, HS_Woodsman, they ARE trapazoids. They are not box joint, they are called dovetails, or in this case outlined dovetails or boxed dovetails.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*vroom vroom...*



Chippin-in said:


> And I thought you could only scroll saw stuff. Seriously though, awesome work. I like the racing stripes too.


ack! you beat me too it haha. i had stripes like that on my towncar (i worked at a body shop and it was a 60 minute job haha).
but i too love the racing stripe look and that look looks great on those tops.
can i be honest without sounding like a turd? i am ABSOLUTELY blown away by the boxes and the tops, however...(don't hate me for this), i feel the tops are a little too modern for the look of the boxes. even if it was just a thin strip of maple down the middle of each stripe...i think that would tie it all together.
after reading that, remember i am still blown away :icon_biggrin:
either way, they still look AMAZING!!!
and i just noticed the insides of the boxes...W O W ! ! ! love it!
well done my man...well done!


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

man that is awsome!!! but I do have a major problem with them....my wife was looking over my shoulder just as I came to the pics...so thanks alot...I guess I'll try one too. lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I go to bed early and look what happens. They do look better shorter. The lids look good too. Are they gonna be lift-off, or hinged?












 







.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Perfect X2 now! The proportions of the vertical lines of the dovetails to the width are very pleasing.

Great job.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice pair of boxes.

Gerry


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

They look fast, just sitting there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> The lids look good too. Are they gonna be lift-off, or hinged?


 
These particular ones, CM, are just a lift off lid. These are only my first try at these boxes and there are a few small areas that I'm not 100% pleased with. They are probably only areas that are visible to me, but none the less, I still see them. I'm content with the lift off lids. I'm thinking that on the next ones, I will have a better plan for the box instead of just making it because I can and I will use some nice hidden hinges and hardware for a possible jewellery box for Mrs Kenbo.

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I've been wanting to try to do this for a very long time but just didn't have the walnut and maple combination in stock.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

OK, I'll ask...What is the procedure for the contrasting wood around the dovetails?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

burkhome said:


> OK, I'll ask...What is the procedure for the contrasting wood around the dovetails?


I have a Leigh dovetail jig. The basic process is this. The jig is set up with the "fingers" of the jig in the position that you want the dovetails to be in. Then each finger is spaced with a shim that is 2X the thickness of your inlay, multiplied by a correction factor or 1.15. (the correction factor is to compensate for the 8 degree dovetail cutter. Without the correction factor, the angled inlay would be too thin) From there, you rout all of your tails out of your maple pieces. You then set the jig to rout the pins. and rout them out of walnut that measures thicker than the main body pieces of your box by the thickness of your inlay. You then glue the dovetail joint together. Once everything is dry, you cut the walnut board off, leaving the thickness of your inlay still intact. Then you set up your jig again, making sure to close all fingers and center them on the dovetail joints. The tails are re-routed. The jig is then set up for the tails and a new set of tails is routed out of maple. From there, you glue it together as normal. There is a tiny ridge (about 1/8" X 1/8") left on the inside corners of the box which I had to chisel out by hand, but I have dangerously sharp chisels and it was no problem at all. Hopefully this isn't as confusing as it sounds. When I first started this project, I was so confused, that I just wanted to say forget it, but I stuck to it and am glad that I did. It was a ton of fun.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

I have been looking around. Did you post the process of how you cut the dovetails with the contrast? I would love to read or see more on this process. Once again great work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chris Adkins said:


> I have been looking around. Did you post the process of how you cut the dovetails with the contrast? I would love to read or see more on this process. Once again great work.


 
Check post 26 Chris. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Leigh D1600 I bought from another guy on another wood forum. I was not aware that those kinds of decorative dovetails could be achieved. I admit, you explanation made my head hurt a bit. Maybe someday you could do a video or a pictorial to show us the process. I would certainly view it.
Love my Leigh Jig by the way


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't two always better than one? Nice boxes. I like them.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*upon further review...*

ok i take it back, i took a longer look at the boxes and the tops actually work great. i think i saw the aztec sorta look and then racing stripes...but it does work. i stand corrected :icon_redface:
keep up the great work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazing boxes you have there Ken! I absolutely love the dovetails! I may need to go to you for help in the future when I tackle dovetails with that craftsmanship. Fantastic!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

JEC559 said:


> Isn't two always better than one? Nice boxes. I like them.


I this case yes, but if I were getting two tickets from some cop, I'd be twice as cranky. 

Excellent work, as usual, Ken. Thanks for the explanation of the dovetails, too. I was really trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

frankp said:


> Thanks for the explanation of the dovetails, too. I was really trying to figure that one out.


 
No problem Frank. Even when I read the explanation, it confuses me. After all, I know what I am talking about and you guys should know what I am talking about too. I think that next one I do, i will take pictures along the way and do a little tutorial for those who don't get my explanation. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

As always Ken, beautiful work!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, Ken ... this discussion about your outlined dado joint reminded me that I still had not done the conversion joint in my glossary (not that your joint IS a conversion joint ... it just reminded me) ... so thanks for the reminder. Here's the new entry: (JPG got squashed)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The joint that I did is a little different Paul. They are called inlaid dovetails I believe. However, I like this conversion joint as well. It looks like an adaptor from dovetail to finger joint. Awesome stuff.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> The joint that I did is a little different Paul. They are called inlaid dovetails I believe. However, I like this conversion joint as well. It looks like an adaptor from dovetail to finger joint. Awesome stuff.


Yes, yours are more complex than a normal outlined joint.

The reason the conversion joint "looks like an adaptor from dovetail to finger joint" is because that's what it IS (also can be done as the reverse of that)


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

Kenbo, if you do a thread on the outlined dovetail joints and you dont see me paying attention to that thread will you alert me to it? I think that would be a strong addition to some of my gear.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I most certainly will get your attention. A PM should do the trick I would imagine. :yes:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Man those are cool!Those would make a perfect box for my ashes when I go across to the other side.I can see it resting on the mantle.Seriously Those are soo cool.Is there anything you cant do perfect,Sheeeeesh! Gary/Itchy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Itchy Brother said:


> Is there anything you cant do perfect,Sheeeeesh! Gary/Itchy


 
Ask Mrs Kenbo Gary. I'm sure she has a list of things that I can't do right. :laughing:


----------

